# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Красота действительно убивает!

## Irina

*Красота действительно убивает!
*
Красота стоит жертв, а мода порой требует от женщины поступиться здоровьем. Многие слышали о том, что повальное увлечение брюками с заниженной талией (особенно в лютый мороз) привело к наплыву молодых пациенток с воспалениями придатков в гинекологические отделения. 

*Но некоторые "вредные модности" не столь хорошо известны:* 

1. 70% поклонниц туфель на высоких каблуках рано или поздно будут страдать от каких-либо деформаций ступни, как выяснилось в ходе недавнего исследования. Это и бурситы, и так называемые молоткообразные пальцы стопы. Одной из самых известных жертв является Виктория Бекхэм, которая недавно призналась, что скорей всего пройдет через хирургическую операцию, чтобы избавиться от бурситов. Но отказываться от каблуков она все равно не желает.


2. Однако не только "высокая" обувь вредит ногам. Популярные летом пляжные шлепки, в которых теперь модно гулять и по городским улицам, приводят к воспалениям и болям в носке стопы. Это связано с тем, что в подобной обуви не обеспечивается достаточная поддержка ноги, ведь шлепки держатся буквально на одной резинке, продетой между пальцами ног. На пляже или в бассейне в них можно немного походить, но часами гулять по улицам города вредно. 

3. Мегамодные узкие, облегающие джинсы тоже могут стать причиной боли, на которую совсем не рассчитывают их хозяйки. Эти брюки слишком сильно сжимают бедра и нижнюю область живота, что приводит порой к воспалениям мочевого пузыря и даже образованию сгустков крови в ногах. Меняйте их на более просторные джинсы! 

4. Еще одна дань моде - большие, почти безразмерные сумки, в которых теперь таскают не только косметички, но и ноутбуки, книги, бутылки с водой и тому подобное, сообщает Медик Форум. Это приводит к увеличению нагрузки на спину, шею и плечи. Куда полезнее сумки меньшего размера и веса, но с более широким ремнем. 

5. Наконец, совсем пугающая мода на крупные сережки. Есть в этом что-то африканское. Вспомните, как члены некоторых племен в Африке или где-нибудь на Амазонке растягивают себе подобными серьгами мочки уха на метровую длину. Там это считается признаком женской красоты. А у нас девушки носят тяжеленные серьги длительное время, нанося существенный вред всей ушной раковине.

----------

